# Mounting LCD flat against wall. Ventilation issue?



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

I have a 55" Vizio HD lCD. They are recommending NOT to mount against a wall but rather leave room between for ventilation. Just curious if this a real concern? I am getting ready to machine my custom brackets and probably need to know before I do this. 

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is it a CCFL or a LED. I'd think an LED wouldn't matter as they don't get as hot. My old 32" LCD does get pretty hot. My 52" LED does not.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

To add to this, most mounts give you a bit of room between the unit and the wall. How much room does the Vizio require?


----------



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

I am building a custom mount because I do not like the over built, huge mounts they make now. I was planning to mount flush to the wall but sounds like I should allow some ventilation. I was going to allow approx 1" of space there. The manual does not indicate a distance.


----------



## DeBo (Feb 14, 2010)

One inch should be fine. I wouldn't go less than that, I have plasma at 1 1/4" for years with no problem.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Follow the manufacturer's recommendation.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Just make sure to let the heat rise.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

If you're flush mounting, can't you just cut out the drywall and leave empty space behind the television into the inside of the "wall"? I mean I'd take safety precautions but my point is you should have some ventilation space behind the TV anyways.


----------

